# prewar Monark Silverking and a 1947 monark



## Tin machine (Nov 22, 2012)

picked this up last weekend at a ga swap meet , just got lucky finding it , guy did not have it out , it was in a van and i asked if he had any old bikes and this is what he had in his van .and picked this 1947 the week before .


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice


1918 Ranger


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 23, 2012)

*thanks ranger added this 1947 monark*

thanks ranger , picked this 1947 monark the week before


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 23, 2012)

With those fenders, it might be a 1936.
Rims are replacements and your missing a couple of fender braces , but still a nice pickup.
I might have a single grip to match, a aftermarket guard stamped as the original, and a very nice set of 24" Carlisle balloon tire to replace the middleweight set.
Chris


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 23, 2012)

*should this bike have 24" wheels on it ?*

thanks for the info should this bike have 24 " wheels on it ??


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 23, 2012)

Tin machine said:


> thanks for the info should this bike have 24 " wheels on it ??




Yes, without question 24"


----------



## jpromo (Nov 23, 2012)

Tin machine said:


> thanks for the info should this bike have 24 " wheels on it ??




Yep, they're all 24" wheeled bikes built to the proportions of a 26" bike for an adult rider. I have some period correct 24" drop center hoops to swap out those flat-tops. I've seen these with triple steps or drop centers.


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 23, 2012)

*i have got these 24" wheels skiptooth what do you think ?*

i have got these 24 " wheels and tires ? they are skip tooth though , i would have you change the crank , which i don,t want to do , or change the rear hub , or gear possibly ? what would be a good plan ?


----------



## jpromo (Nov 23, 2012)

Who's the rear hub manufacturer? Many produced hubs through the skiptooth and the 1/2" era. If it's New Departure or Morrow (likely some others as well), they had 1/2" pitches and you'd just have to change out the hub driver, or, just the cog, really. They're not as common but still easy to find for a few $$.. or you can find a 28 hole hub and swap out the guts. A fine excuse to regrease the hub too.


----------



## chitown (Nov 23, 2012)

*Great grab!*



scrubbinrims said:


> With those fenders, it might be a 1936.




Head badge looks like a '37 with the additional patents. The '36 just has one patent listed. Looks like a M237 frame with M537 fenders. 

What is the serial # on the area behind the bottom bracket? I'm guessing in the 30_ _ _  to 38_ _ _  range???

Great Silver King. If you wanted to use the wheels/tires off your girls bike, it would be an easy swap with the rear sprocket to 1/2" pitch.


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 23, 2012)

*think i have a plan now !!! new departure hubs from skiptooth huffman pilot !*

okay so i think my path is clear now , thanks for awesome info  cabe folks !! the hub on my firestone pilot is new departure so , i will make the swap ,and address changing the rear hub cog to the 1/2 , thanks again everybody


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 23, 2012)

*monark with period correct new departure wheelset from huffman firestone pilot*

replaced the wheelset from a donor firestone pilot , huffman built girls bike , need to find a 1/2 new departure cog , if anyone has one , thanks inadvance .


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 30, 2012)

*NEW DEPARTURE hub picked for my prewar monark*

picked this hub today , hope it will work plan on installing the cog on my pre war huffman skiptooth 24" wheel in a affort to make this bike period correct , will it work ?? lmk what you think


----------



## bike (Nov 30, 2012)

*correct*

silver king rims are 36 hole- those look like 28s but cant really tell


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 30, 2012)

*just using the half inch cog not the whole hub*

Just using cog not whole  hub!!


----------



## Tin machine (Dec 1, 2012)

*Houston to ground control , we have assumed control , repeat we have assumed CONTROL*

HOUSTON we have a rider today installed the 1/2 new departure cog on my skiptooth hub today and we now have a rider using the original chain !!! we have assumed control , ground control to major TOM


----------

